# Suggest a TV between Samsung UA46ES6800R and Sony 46HX850



## vdarla (Aug 30, 2012)

Can someone pls suggest a better option between Samsung UA46ES6800R and Sony 46HX850. Both have almost similar specs.
I am a little inclined towards Samsung coz I think it supports more video formats than Sony.

Pls clarify..

Thanks


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL! Talk about comparing a BMW 3 series with Honda Accord in performance. 

Bravia HX850 is superior in every way to ES6800 dude. PQ is on another level altogether. Even Samsung ES8000 doesn't have as good picture quality as HX850, so don't even think of comparing with the ES6800. 

If file format support is more important to you, buy Samsung. Otherwise Sony HX850 is the superior TV in every respect.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 31, 2012)

Exactly it would be good if you would have compared HX850 with ES8000.
Anyways, if you need to choose among those two options only then get Sony.

@rider- I think HX850 supports almost all formats, doesn't it?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 31, 2012)

^
No, HX850 doesn't play mkv.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 31, 2012)

Are sony smart apps better than Samsung?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dont go with the apps..they are more or less useless. go with the one with superior picture quality and HX850 in this case.
For apps get an android media player.


----------



## gaurav_div (Sep 1, 2012)

bro one thing is clear that the picture quality and durability of sony is far far better.....so if i would be at your place i would have brought sony....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 1, 2012)

@aroraanant

Sony Bravia Internet features include Sony Entertainment Network, Twitter, Facebook, Skype, Web Browser, Indiatimes, BIGFlix, Star Player, Bollywood Hungama and Opera Apps which has games and other apps.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 2, 2012)

If it's only upto apps and the video formats one brand is suporting, then you can go for samsung but If we compare the PQ of both the gven models, I would preferably go for sony as the PQ in sony is far better than sammy.


----------

